# Les BBQ 2010



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2010)

BBQ demain


----------



## gKatarn (11 Avril 2010)

Oué, ben malgré le soleil, le petit vent d'est a tué toute envie de faire BBQ ce midi :rose:


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2010)

pareil...

















pis je suis pas en Morbihan en ce moment


----------



## WebOliver (11 Avril 2010)

&#8230; les skis sont même pas encore rangés. :affraid:


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> les skis sont même pas encore rangés. :affraid:



Dans ton abri atomique ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Avril 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Dans ton abri atomique ?



   Dans le mille.


----------



## Madalvée (11 Avril 2010)

C'est quoi un bébécul ? J'ai un neveu qui arrive mais je ne sais pas s'il sortira par le siège.


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est quoi un bébécul ? J'ai un neveu qui arrive mais je ne sais pas s'il sortira par le siège.



ça tombe bien, j'ai une friteuse pour lui sous la mains 

[YOUTUBE]VsiAfyctZCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Avril 2010)

Ha ben si c'est "BBQ 2010", celui là compte donc (1er janvier)...


----------



## dool (12 Avril 2010)

Ah ?! Tu fais des BBQ toi CCM ???? :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Avril 2010)

Un vrai BBQ c'est ça   






après tu peux toujours un petit bbq intimiste


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Avril 2010)

dool a dit:


> Ah ?! Tu fais des BBQ toi CCM ???? :rateau:



Non, non, comme beaucoup, j'essaye de me faire inviter, mais moi, des fois j'y arrive...


----------



## Gronounours (12 Avril 2010)

Le BBQ pour motards :


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Avril 2010)

Le vrai BBQ mobile pour motard (américain)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Avril 2010)

C'est quoi cette bouse ? un vrai BBQ faut qu'il y ait du feu, et même beaucoup de feu


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2010)

Je passe juste pour vous dire que le premier BBQ 2010 s'allume à l'instant.
Au programme, côtes d'agneau, brasero de canard et basses-côte de b&#339;uf&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2010)

Arf, pas encore pour ce WE : fait un peu frais :hein:


----------



## boodou (17 Avril 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Je passe juste pour vous dire que le premier BBQ 2010 s'allume à l'instant.
> Au programme, côtes d'agneau, brasero de canard et basses-côte de buf



Va falloir ouvrir un thread "A quoi ressemble votre BBQ ?" si ça continue !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2010)

BBQ ce midi et puis demain 
Ce soir ça sera qu'apéro


----------



## anntraxh (17 Avril 2010)

Tu nous mets les tophs sur gougleuwave ???


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2010)

Ah ? ça sert à ça jojolWave ??? 

Nan pis j'ai pas pris de photos en plus


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Va falloir ouvrir un thread "A quoi ressemble votre BBQ ?" si ça continue !


Alors que si tu montres ta bite entre deux tranches de pain, t'es banni...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2010)

et pour moins que ça


----------



## boodou (18 Avril 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors que si tu montres ta bite entre deux tranches de pain, t'es banni...



... Le hot-dog, tu le préfères avec ou sans mayo ?


----------



## rabisse (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Avril 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors que si tu montres ta bite entre deux tranches de pain, t'es banni...



oui, mais si c'est pas la tienne ??  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2010)

boodou a dit:


> ... Le hot-dog, tu le préfères avec ou sans mayo ?


ketchup


----------



## Gronounours (18 Avril 2010)

boodou a dit:


> ... Le hot-dog, tu le préfères avec ou sans mayo ?



moutarde / harissa :rose:


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Va falloir ouvrir un thread "A quoi ressemble votre BBQ ?" si ça continue !



Ce n'est pas ce que l'on fait, là, maintenant   :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2010)

Laisse courir, Kévin Boudou a un peu de mal à suivre


----------



## killers460 (25 Avril 2010)

Hier soir et aujourd'hui midi


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2010)

Avant hier soir, hier midi, hier soir, ce midi, ce soir 

Pas demain midi :/


----------



## zazthemac (26 Avril 2010)

Alors pour moi le barbec c'est ça et c'et quand je veux.


Voir la pièce jointe 24986



D'ailleurs , Allez ce soir c'est barbec !! Ah non pas ce soir il fait trop chaud.......


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Avril 2010)

zazthemac a dit:


> Alors pour moi le barbec c'est ça et c'et quand je veux.
> 
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs , Allez ce soir c'est barbec !! Ah non pas ce soir il fait trop chaud.......


 
Tu peux garder ton bonheur pour toi ? 
:hein:

Nan mais ch'te jure...
en plus elle est où la viande ? elle est où la boisson ?
Amateur ! 

L, limite aigri...


----------



## zazthemac (26 Avril 2010)

La boisson : une glacière remplie de bière....
Le poisson c'est pour se donner bonne conscience quand on est tout bourré.
L ne soit pas aigri , je t'invite, tu fais quoi ce soir?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Avril 2010)




----------



## Gronounours (30 Avril 2010)

C'est lourd ce côté faux pola... Faites des vrais, même des merdes, au moins cela aura du charme. Là, j'ai même pas envie de regarder l'image qui vu la saturation ne peut même pas avoir été fait avec un film polaroid... Bon bref.


----------



## zazthemac (30 Avril 2010)

Gros nounours, on s'en fout de la qualité de la photo ou du Polaroid. 
Le sujet parle de Barbec. Pas de comment prendre une bonne photo avec un "Pola".


----------



## gKatarn (30 Avril 2010)

Oui, certes, mais bon... tu peux pas comprendre


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2010)

Qu'on le jette au feu&#8230;


----------



## dool (30 Avril 2010)

Avec un petit bain dans le golfe du Mexique avant......


pour aider hein....


----------



## zazthemac (30 Avril 2010)

Ok les gars je m'immole, je prends une photo avec un "pola" et je vous la fait envoyer. Ca fera un bon post sur le Barbec.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h15 ----------

Merci a Thirum qui vient de m'expliquer la chose..  Mea culpa.
Promis la prochaine vois je ne picole plus avant de venir au bar................. Je picolerais pendant!!!!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h22 ----------

je ne sais pas pourquoi, je m'attends à me prendre un rouge de la part de gronounours!?


----------



## Grug (30 Avril 2010)

je sais vraiment pas pourquoi, vu que les rouges n'existent plus&#8230;


----------



## zazthemac (1 Mai 2010)

Ah ca c'est cool donc maintenant je vais pouvoir déverser ma haine sur qui bon me semble!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mai 2010)

zazthemac a dit:


> Ah ca c'est cool donc maintenant je vais pouvoir déverser ma haine sur qui bon me semble!!!!!!!!!



Essaye un peu, pour voir...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mai 2010)

zazthemac a dit:


> Ah ca c'est cool donc maintenant je vais pouvoir déverser ma haine sur qui bon me semble!!!!!!!!!



Euh, non, quand même pas


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2010)

'dediou :love:


----------



## Gronounours (6 Mai 2010)

Grug a dit:


> je sais vraiment pas pourquoi, vu que les rouges n'existent plus



:grossoupir:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mai 2010)

Arrête GNN, tu te fais du mal


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mai 2010)

Enfin, premier BBQ de l'année :love:


----------



## Romuald (16 Mai 2010)

En moonboots et doudoune ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mai 2010)

Nan, en polo et en tong 

Pkoi, t'as un micro-climat chez toi ?


----------



## Romuald (16 Mai 2010)

15° en polo, tu cuis devant le barbeuc' et tu te les gèles face au petit blanc. Je vais attendre encore un peu.

(pis moi le premier BBQ de l'année il a déjà un mois : il a fait bon avant le mois de Mai )


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mai 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Enfin, premier BBQ de l'année :love:


Nieub 

Ce midi c'était andouillettes


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mai 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Enfin, premier BBQ de l'année :love:



C'est bien, tu révises


----------



## Gronounours (17 Mai 2010)

Ca évitera au gigot d'être trop cuit


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mai 2010)

Un gigot au BBQ ? C'est une côte de boeuf qui est prévue


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2010)

Une ?!!! :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mai 2010)

Oui, mais une grosse 

Pis aussi brochette, merguez, chipos... okazou


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

Tu comptes cuire des chipos au kazou ?
T'es fort !


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2010)

c'est toujours moins con qu'au zoupa&#8230;


----------



## Luc G (17 Mai 2010)

Petite grillade samedi midi, pour une fois dans un endroit super-aménagé et bizarrement personne. Enfin, bizarrement : une tramontane pétant la santé, une température quasi-glaciale pour les catalans (bien sûr ils ont des repères décalés mais 15° à 17°C un 15 mai par ici, c'est pas terrible). Par contre, avantage de la tramontane, un beau soleil, il faut savoir voir le verre à moitié plein plutôt qu'à moitié vide (ceci dit, pour les verres, ça allait )

Y a plus de saison. Heureusement que j'avais bien visé pour mes vacances de printemps où j'ai pu pique-niquer sur les hauteurs de l'Ardèche ou d'ailleurs par des temps super-agréables alors qu'ils avaient de la neige ces jours-ci !

Pour la prochaine grillade, on va attendre que les cerises soient vraiment mûres.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mai 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu comptes cuire des chipos au kazou ?
> T'es fort !



Oui, paske au lance-flammes, çà cuit trop vite.


----------



## NED (18 Mai 2010)

Bon faut que je me trouve un plan Weber pour installer sur ma prochaine terrasse, il me tarde.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2010)

Le BBQ c'est de la merde! Ça file une gout de napalm à tous ces sympathiques petits animaux qui ont une si bonne saveur habituellement... Rien ne vaut la plancha! :king: :style:


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2010)

Une plancha-BBQ ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le BBQ c'est de la merde! Ça file une gout de napalm à tous ces sympathiques petits animaux qui ont une si bonne saveur habituellement... Rien ne vaut la plancha! :king: :style:


 
Bah ?
Tu les manges pas cru, encore vivant, le sang chaud te dégoulinant sur le menton ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bah ?
> Tu les manges pas cru, encore vivant, le sang chaud te dégoulinant sur le menton ?



Ben, le poisson, ça serait plutôt en sashimi qu'au BBQ, sans l'ombre d'un doute...


----------



## Tekta (18 Mai 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben, le poisson, ça serait plutôt en sashimi qu'au BBQ, sans l'ombre d'un doute...



Et t'as penser aux sardines???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2010)

Tekta a dit:


> Et t'as penser aux sardines???



Et tas panser à l'ortograffe ?...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mai 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le BBQ c'est de la merde! Ça file une gout de napalm à tous ces sympathiques petits animaux qui ont une si bonne saveur habituellement... Rien ne vaut la plancha! :king: :style:


[YOUTUBE]bPXVGQnJm0w[/YOUTUBE]
:love:


----------



## AuroreLDN (12 Juin 2010)

Ca fait vacances les BBQ. Mes voisins sont des accros complets.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

J'ai aussi des voisins et seul leur chat est à crocs.


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2010)

J'ai aussi des chats et seul mon voisin est à cran contre eux&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juin 2010)

/mode BBQ OFF pour aujourd'hui mais la côte de boeuf, les brochettes et les saucisses étaient à point ce midi  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

Aller à un BBQ est souvent une occasion de manger de la viande.


----------



## boodou (21 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Aller à un BBQ est souvent une occasion de manger de la viande.



AURORE SORT DE CE CORPS !!!


----------



## Gronounours (21 Juin 2010)

Le cor est un instrument à vent.


----------



## Pouasson (21 Juin 2010)

L'anus aussi.

Et mettre des cors à nus c'est sale.


----------



## boodou (21 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Le cor est un instrument à vent.



Et le Bar, c'était mieux à vent ?


----------

